# Purina Pro Plan?



## Otter22

Hey Guys,

I've been feeding my pup Blue Buffalo the Chicken & Brown Rice... she's always having farts that'll clear the truck, I mean it's snowing down here and I think in a confined space both the Wife and I would take our chances jumping out of the truck vs. staying in the impact area for those things.

I've looked at Purina Pro Plan because it's one of the few I know that the AAFCO food tests were done and said it's suppose to be good. The Blue Buffalo didn't have that but listed it as a 4 star dog food on the dogfoodanalysis.com website.

How many of you use the Purina Pro Plan?

How are your dogs doing on it?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## YardleyLabs

Otter22 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been feeding my pup Blue Buffalo the Chicken & Brown Rice... she's always having farts that'll clear the truck, I mean it's snowing down here and I think in a confined space both the Wife and I would take our chances jumping out of the truck vs. staying in the impact area for those things.
> 
> I've looked at Purina Pro Plan because it's one of the few I know that the AAFCO food tests were done and said it's suppose to be good. The Blue Buffalo didn't have that but listed it as a 4 star dog food on the dogfoodanalysis.com website.
> 
> How many of you use the Purina Pro Plan?
> 
> How are your dogs doing on it?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Aaron


I use Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy for all my puppies (50 in the last couple of years) and Pro Plan Performance for all of my grown dogs. I love both of them. My dogs do well. They are healthy, have high energy levels, and good coats. Their stools are firm and thrifty. No complaints.


----------



## TN_LAB

From what I can tell, PPP seems to be the most popular brand of dog food around these parts and has a strong following.PPP & Eukanuba seem to always make the list when folks start chiming in about the brand of food they're feeding their retriever..FWIW


----------



## Ed Farmer

You may want to try Enhance 30-22. I used Pro Plan prior and changed to Enhance 30-22. My dogs eat 1/2 the amount of food and are the healthiest I've seen them. Clear eyes, excellent coats and their stools are solid and very limited compared to Pro Plan. I was skeptical when it was recommended initially but decided to try it. It was the not only a financial cost savings but has worked extremely well with my dogs. Finding distribution for it will be the only problem, but it's worth the trouble if you're able to get it.

If my dogs were healthier with another brand such as Pro Plan I would gladly pay the difference to keep them in top shape. Enhance 30-22 is by far the best dog food I've personally used.

Here is the web link for it: http://www.enhance3022.com/nutrition/

Ed


----------



## Richard Chavez

I have used ProPlan Large breed for all of my dogs, but recently (6 mon) switched my Chessie Female to Eukanuba Pure Performance. Use half the food getting great results. She still farts a lot but odor is tolerable.


----------



## az hunter

The farts are just a lab thing just like the burping it doesnt make any difference what you feed i have feed nutro high performance and now feed eukanuba premium performance. no matter what you feed they will still fart and burp.


----------



## JHearnsberger

Aaron,

You should check out our Extreme Dog Fuel 26-18 Professional Formula. We have several dog trainers and breeders that have switched from Purina Pro Plan to Extreme Dog Fuel. It is the same quality for about half the price. It also has glucosamine and chondroitin in it.

You can find our dog food in Bass Pro Shops and Academy Sports & Outdoors. It is also sold in a few grocery chains, feed stores, and pet shops. You can use our dealer locator to see if you have a dealer in your area. http://www.extremedogfuel.com/locator.php

Thanks.


----------



## mhicks1042

I have used purina pro plan large breed puppy formula, not the chicken and rice. My pup has a shiny coat and plenty of energy. My dogs farts but its pretty rare, they still really stink but would it really be a fart if it didnt. Maybe you should try it and see how it turns out.


----------



## birdhunter66

I've been using Pro Plan for several years now and my dogs love it. They have great energy, shinny slick coats, small firm stools and knock on wood never a problem as of yet. It was recommended to my by my friend who is a pro trainer. Plus you can sign up as a pro club member collect the weight circles and turn them in for checks for more Purina or get other stuff from Purina. Purina cost a little more but its worth it for me even when I only have two dogs.


----------



## jbthor

And now Pro plan has slimmed down their packaging used to be 37.5# NOW ITS 34#but guess what, the price didnt go up! we should be greatfull ? how does that old saying go, screw me once!


----------



## MikeBoley

JHearnsberger said:


> Aaron,
> 
> You should check out our Extreme Dog Fuel 26-18 Professional Formula. We have several dog trainers and breeders that have switched from Purina Pro Plan to Extreme Dog Fuel. It is the same quality for about half the price. It also has glucosamine and chondroitin in it.
> 
> You can find our dog food in Bass Pro Shops and Academy Sports & Outdoors. It is also sold in a few grocery chains, feed stores, and pet shops. You can use our dealer locator to see if you have a dealer in your area. http://www.extremedogfuel.com/locator.php
> 
> Thanks.


Aron,

I switched from PPP to Extreme. My dogs have never looked better and I am able to feed a little less. I have a 4yr old bitch that is a picky eater and she loves the Extreme. So it is highly palitable. If you can get it in your area you cant go wrong with Extreme.


----------



## Chad Clagg

jbthor said:


> And now Pro plan has slimmed down their packaging used to be 37.5# NOW ITS 34#but guess what, the price didnt go up! we should be greatfull ? how does that old saying go, screw me once!


When did this happen?


----------



## xqwerty13x

im all about feeding less. my guy gets 2 cups a day of Evo and hes doing GREAT on it.
small poops too !!
at first i didnt wanna spend that much on food but in the long run its better if not equal amounts of money AND A WAY BETTER food.

look into healthwise active. 
GREAT GREAT ingredients and its an active 30/ 20 /30 food. 
that will be my next food when hes done with Evo.


----------



## Matt Gasaway

I feed my pup Pro Plan Puppy Large Breed and he does real well on it. I feed my adult Native Level 3. Satisfied with both but I think I'm going to which my adult back to Pro Plan Performance


----------



## cwirvin

I feed ProPlan High Performance. Makes coats look good, produces healthy animals and best of all small poops @ once a day! Very satisfied with it. However it is a little pricey BUT you dont feed as much because its a premium food so in the long run the price somewhat equals out to that of a cheap food that you have to feed in massive quantities.


----------



## Joyce

Pro Plan performance is on sale right now at PetSmart for $35.99 and if you have your $7.00 coupon you have a really good deal...I think it is on sale untill Feb 21st.


Joyce


----------



## cwirvin

Joyce said:


> Pro Plan performance is on sale right now at PetSmart for $35.99 and if you have your $7.00 coupon you have a really good deal...I think it is on sale untill Feb 21st.
> 
> 
> Joyce


Cool thanx for that tid bit ill have to run over tomorow and pick up a bag or so


----------



## ripline

My pup likes it and he is perfectly healthy


----------



## Zman1001

USA Today has a $5 coupon for ProPlan (page 11b). It is a congrats to Westminster winning dog.


----------



## David Eaton

I am a Purina Pro Club Member and have been for several years. I feed Purina Proplan Performace "All Life Stages" to all of my dogs; puppies included. I have tried others but it just doesn't make any sense. I send my dogs off to trainers that feed other brands and when they get home I put them right on the Performance. They look so much better after 3 weeks it is unbelieveable. The coats are shiny and thick, and the for most cases the stools are solid and easy to clean. You get less waste. It cost a bit more, but you feed less; and if you save the weight circle the rebate checks help with the cost. How many other dog food companies employ the number Veterinarians and Scientist that they do?


----------



## Clay Warren

I use PPP and couldnt be happier. The cost is up there but you end up feeding a lot less than you would think bc the caloric value is very high. 30g protein and 20g crude fat I believe.


----------



## MikeB

Otter 22

Just an FYI... At Sam's Club their EXCEED Chicken Rice 30/20 is much like Pro Plan Preformance 30/20 and is $30 for 40's.


----------



## a3754

Appears to be the same as the Exceed, i use it and its great


----------



## Rick Hall

We tried Exceed last Summer, and it is NOT the same formula as PPP. Pretty sure it even said "compare to Eukanuba" or some-such on the bag, so that might be a closer match. 

We're still feeding PPP, but Exceed did seen a good feed for the money.


----------



## Richard Fuquay

I went from PP large breed to Blue Buffalo and with both my chessie had bad gas. I then switched to PP Performance and the gas diminished in frequency and strength.


----------



## kdeckels

We don't have many premium brands locally. We do have Black Gold, Exceed, Science Diet, regular Euk. He seems to do best on Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## TnSmokey

Well yet another option is the 4Health brand that Tractor Supply is having made. I have switched from Pro Plan to the 4Health. The ingredients are better and it is $10 dollars cheaper a bag. Less waste, and my dogs are doing well on it.


----------



## jcarter

I'm not a fan of PPP, my dogs didn't do well on it. I like native level 4 and enhance 30/22.


----------



## Gary L

I've been feeding Pro Plan performance to my old (10yrs) YLM for years and he does real well. Good coat lots of energy and healthy. I have a 6 mo. old BLF who has never eaten any dog food but Pro Plan puppy. She's shiney and healthy but the last bag I bought was 3.5 pounds smaller for the same price. I'm kind of sour about that so I may try ARKAT VF Puppy. Maybe 12 cent a pound cheaper or so, but maybe I'd rather send money to Arkansas than Switzerland or NZ.


----------



## MikeB

The only way to know what works on your dog is to try another food for a while and see. I prefer the Pro Plan Selects Chicken or Turkey and Rice as it has NO wheat or corn. Also I think CANIDAE is a great food too. Only sold in private pet and feed stores, Never in Petco or PetsMart. 44# bag is $44.00

One thing I do know... Dogs who eat fast suck in air when they swallow and that alone will cause GAS. It isn't always the dog food. If your dog eats fast, try spreading the food out flat on a flat baking pan and see it that makes any difference.


----------

